# The search is over



## Franco-Belgian Brit (Apr 18, 2021)

After a couple of years of searching, first for the area, then for a house, we have had an offer officially accepted on a house in Aveyron.

We have also had an offer, which we have accepted, on our house in Belgium (even before it went on the market - word of mouth).

All going well, we're planning a move around April next year.


----------



## Clic Clac (Aug 15, 2011)

The Eagle Has Landed! 😊

Well, almost. Good luck with the move.
I'm still sat in the middle of a pile of cardboard boxes, waiting to go.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Sometimes things just tumble into place like that. Great news to hear - and I'm sure The Big Move will keep you very busy until April. Do stop by now and then to keep us up to date on how things are going!


----------



## conky2 (Jan 21, 2008)

Clic Clac said:


> The Eagle Has Landed! 😊
> 
> Well, almost. Good luck with the move.
> I'm still sat in the middle of a pile of cardboard boxes, waiting to go.


I don't think F-BB is a Palace supporter.......

Congratulations sir.


----------



## Franco-Belgian Brit (Apr 18, 2021)

conky2 said:


> I don't think F-BB is a Palace supporter.......
> 
> Congratulations sir.


Indeed not. However, I used to live not too far from Selhurst Park in Beckenham, on the Penge side.


----------



## conky2 (Jan 21, 2008)

Franco-Belgian Brit said:


> Indeed not. However, I used to live not too far from Selhurst Park in Beckenham, on the Penge side.


Spurs is it ??? 

My brother lived in the same area.....Clock House Road.


----------



## Franco-Belgian Brit (Apr 18, 2021)

conky2 said:


> Clock House Road


Yes, Spurs. I'm from N London originally.


In Beckenham, I lived in a small cul-de-sac off Churchfields Road, just one road down from him.


----------



## conky2 (Jan 21, 2008)

Franco-Belgian Brit said:


> Yes, Spurs. I'm from N London originally.
> 
> 
> In Beckenham, I lived in a small cul-de-sac off Churchfields Road, just one road down from him.


Very small world. Before moving to Clock House Road, he lived in Sultan Street also off Churchfield.


----------



## Clic Clac (Aug 15, 2011)

Franco-Belgian Brit said:


> In Beckenham, I lived in a small cul-de-sac off Churchfields Road, just one road down from him.





conky2 said:


> Very small world. Before moving to Clock House Road, he lived in Sultan Street also off Churchfield.


🎵 🎵 Neigh-----bours, everybody needs good naay - bours. With a little understanding... 🎵 🎵


----------



## Franco-Belgian Brit (Apr 18, 2021)

conky2 said:


> Very small world. Before moving to Clock House Road, he lived in Sultan Street also off Churchfield.


Ha, I was in Florence Road, the other side of Churchfields, about 100 metres away!

I was there from 1982-1985.


----------



## conky2 (Jan 21, 2008)

Franco-Belgian Brit said:


> Ha, I was in Florence Road, the other side of Churchfields, about 100 metres away!
> 
> I was there from 1982-1985.


It was a few years later I think......maybe 89_90


----------

